# Computer shuts down during memtest[RESOLVED]



## mickyjune26 (Apr 26, 2007)

My comp was suddenly shutting off during movies, music and internet browsing. It gen didn't shut off while standing still.
I used the Dell OS CD to erase the partition and format NTFS (reg, not quick). During the menu's before the formatting and during the formatting, it continue'd to shut off.

Now I don't have an OS.

On another comp, I burned two CDs, one is Window MEm Test and the other is memtest. The computer passed the Windows mem test on all 11 counts of the adv scan. It keep restarting during the other CD, with memtest.

Neither memory testers show an error while they are running. Both are run in default mode, as configured when I burned the ISOs the their CDs.

I ran the built-in diag tool in the Bios, but it could only run half the tests, because the diag utilies on the HD are erased. I don't have the drivers and utilities CD that it asks for.

Is this a memory prob, power supply, or what? I don't really have money to take to a repair shop or buy parts without knowing the prob.

Let me know if you need any more info.

No OS
Pent 4 2.66 Gh
384 RAM
Dell inspiron 5100


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Computer shuts down during memtest*

Howdy mickyjune26 and welcome to TSF,

Another cause of this can be overheating of the cpu. 

I would take a small fan (if you have one) and aim it at the bootom of the Laptop while installing your OS..


----------



## mickyjune26 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Computer shuts down during memtest*

Is there a bootable program that can monitor the temp of our CPU, maybe even putting it through some stress tests? I have Dell BIOS version A28, and I'm not showing a temp reading.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer shuts down during memtest*

I agree with Geek73. Also - see if the inside is clogged with dust.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Computer shuts down during memtest*

If you go into the BIOS.. And find *Hardware Monitor* It will show you the temp..


----------



## mickyjune26 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Computer shuts down during memtest*

It's fixed. Turns out the heat sink was covered in dust and dirt. I took it out and now the fan blows the air right through the heat sink.

Hasn't shut down since. wish I would have done that before reinstalling. Then again, now Ill have a nice fresh install and a backup too!

Thanks all!


----------

